# Bottle Stopper Mandrel



## jleiwig

I think that after looking around, that the PSI screw on bottle stopper mandrel looks to be the best to purchase for bottle stoppers and pendants and such.  

Anyone have differing opinions?  Where is the best place to get it?  Directly from PSI?  or from a reseller?


----------



## Wheaties

That's what I got. Don't use it a whole lot, but when I do it works very well. I'd go with that one.


----------



## TomW

Ruth is my favored vendor for that sort of stuff.  http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html 

Tom


----------



## roddesigner

Justin I think you will find that like everything else in pen turning there are more then one size stopper thus the need for a couple of different size mandrels if you plan on making a variety of stopper types


----------



## jleiwig

roddesigner said:


> Justin I think you will find that like everything else in pen turning there are more then one size stopper thus the need for a couple of different size mandrels if you plan on making a variety of stopper types


 
I assume your speaking of the diameter of the base right?  I hadn't considered that there would be different size bases.  I plan on only using stainless steel stoppers.


----------



## glwalker

*Re: PSI Bottle Stopper Mandrel*

I think they are fine.  Actuallly I bought a second one as I like to use spray acrylic as a finish.  So I can spray one while its turning slowly on the lathe.  Then take it off to dry while I work on the next one.  This routine serves me well.


----------



## Texatdurango

jleiwig said:


> I assume your speaking of the diameter of the base right? I hadn't considered that there would be different size bases. I plan on only using stainless steel stoppers.


Even with different size bases, one mandrel would do. I had a mandrel that fit the base of some stoppers that I quit using. I started using the stainless bases that Ruth Niles sells and it's base is narrower so I just made another bushing for the mandrel I already had. You can use one mandrel and have as many bushings as there are different stopper sizes, or anything else as far as that goes.  In the photo, the stock bushing is on the left, mine, made from aluminum is on the right. 

One could easily make a pendant base that just screws onto the mandrel and an offset base as well.  Then this one mandrel could be used for all sizes of stoppers and pendants.


----------



## jleiwig

Texatdurango said:


> Even with different size bases, one mandrel would do. I had a mandrel that fit the base of some stoppers that I quit using. I started using the stainless bases that Ruth Niles sells and it's base is narrower so I just made another bushing for the mandrel I already had. You can use one mandrel and have as many bushings as there are different stopper sizes, or anything else as far as that goes. In the photo, the stock bushing is on the left, mine, made from aluminum is on the right.
> 
> One could easily make a pendant base that just screws onto the mandrel and an offset base as well. Then this one mandrel could be used for all sizes of stoppers and pendants.


 
This was my plan.  I've got a piece of aluminum sitting here, I was just debating on the mandrel to use it on.  If I had a collet chuck, I'd just use a bolt for a mandrel and save myself 10 bucks, but I'd rather get the mandrel now and get to turning snowman bottle stoppers for Christmas gifts.


----------



## djpnevans

I just use a bolt that fits, I have 2 size's and it only cost me 50cents.
David


----------



## alphageek

Let me be another vote for Ruth... Just got mine yesterday and I turned 3 bottle stoppers last night... Worked GREAT!


----------



## roddesigner

not the base the screw portions are different sizes two at least 6mm and 3/8 and I think a third also the T handle type with cork screw is 7mm lots of different styles and sizes out there


----------



## KenV

Several ways to go --

Least precise is putting something in a drill chuck or scroll chuck

Better is to use a Morse Taper threaded for the 3/8 by 16 thread used by most stainless stoppers and variable adjustment stoppers.  (I quit using plated stoppers because of corrosion issues -- even with the better platings).

I am finding that collet chuck holds the mandrels with very little runout and I have an ER32 rig so am using that more and more.  

Threaded adapters are much better than drill chucks -- and 3/8 by 16 seems to be the standard --  

Did you know that beer tap handles are also threaded for 3/8 by 16??


----------



## jleiwig

KenV said:


> Did you know that beer tap handles are also threaded for 3/8 by 16??


 
No, but thanks for the tip.  I know a guy who owns a bar, maybe I can talk him into some nice tap handles.


----------



## randyrls

jleiwig said:


> No, but thanks for the tip.  I know a guy who owns a bar, maybe I can talk him into some nice tap handles.



Bar and brew supply places have brass threaded inserts that glue into the handle...

PS.  The insert must be threaded straight into the handle or the handle will be crooked...   Don't ask..... :frown:


----------

